# .  (, , , )

## Olga1184

/  ,      ...   ,    ,    /  . ....,  -   /? ,           (  /)       ?

----------


## .

.  ,   ""?    ?

----------


## Andyko

*Olga1184*,   -  .
  -     :    ,  ,       ,        ?

----------

.   /   .

----------


## Olga1184

.. ,   ....     ,  ,    ...  ,     ..   ,  ..  ... 

  ,  -  /....          ...,        ( -  /),      ??        ...  ...

----------


## .

> 


    .               . ,  ,      ?       ,        .

----------


## Andyko

> ??


,    .

----------

-  ??

----------


## Andyko

> -  ??


 - ,   -    :Smilie:

----------

, -,  ... ...
   :
1)      ,     ...( ,     . )
2)       (  )     ..( ....      ??)

----------


## Andyko

> 1)





> 2)


 
3)     ,

----------


## Kunija

> ,


,   -  ?

----------

/?              .          .

----------


## Irinka

> /?              .          .


    /.
    -  -     ,  ,    ..

----------


## .

.      "".      .

----------


## Kunija

.

----------

> .   /   .


  :Hmm:         " " 
 .    :
 2.2  :
......................
2.2.5.                 ,   30 ()     , *         ,  .*

   ?    !?      (    )    .      ,     ,      ,    .

----------

*  " "   ,       .*         . :Big Grin:         ?

----------

> /  ,      ...


...      ""? ,   ,     ,  ...   .         . :yes:    -  ,        ?    , .

----------


## sema

**,    -   .

----------

> *  " "   ,       .*         .        ?


!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irinka

> " "   ,       .         .       ?


 ,  
        -       .

----------

,         (     ...)   .        (,   ,      17.07.06.  17.10.06.),       17.07.06.      ,   . 23 , . 861 ,   ,   !!!

----------


## Cooler

> ,   !!!


 "  !" ()

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SergeiP

"",  "", ,           ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------

. 23(3)   861(2) ?!
   -     ,     ,        17.07.06 .

 .23(3)  ,        ,   ., 
 ..   1050-    40 -      (      ) -  .23(3)        !!

----------


## Cooler

> -     ,     ,        17.07.06 .


  -    ? ,  ,    ?

----------

17.07.06  08-17/2540,  ,       
   ,        (60 . .   ),
           .      
  17.10.2006  36-3/1993.    ,    17      
  .               30.08.06  -6-06/869@.
        .

----------

!    ,    ?!

----------

> ,         (     ...)   .        (,   ,      17.07.06.  17.10.06.),       17.07.06.      ,   . 23 , . 861 ,   ,   !!!




,      ,     ""    ,     ,   ...

----------

(.)    .
,     ,   .       .
,  ,    ,   ,  , ,     .

----------


## .

,      .    ,           .

----------


## Kity

.         ,        .      .      .     ,   ,            ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,  ? ,      .   -  -  .

----------


## FiFi

01.09.2006  03-11-04/2/181 

 ,  ,  ,      ,  	 




,  ,           (   ,     )           - .
        .

----------


## .

*FiFi*,    ?        ,

----------

1843-  20.06.2007          ,                   ..      .    ,            .

----------


## Andyko

> 


?       .  .

----------


## SergeiP

-           .

   "   "     ,           **.

      ",    ".        -        .    -    :Smilie:

----------

.      6%.       .    . , ,  ,              .   ,  -             ,       .   -  ,      ,    , ..          .        ( 27), ,        ,      .       ?,        ,           .   . .
:        ,    ,  .  -            ,            ,   -  .      .   ,     ,   ,    ,    -       .

----------


## .

> .  -            ,


 ,  .
  40      ,       .

----------

> ,





> 





> .   . .


      .... -   -       ,      ....   :Wink:

----------

-.    ,         14.02.2009,        , ..   ,        .
       -,    .
   ,           )
    ,          ?
    0,        ,   ,    ,              ?
        ,            -         (    ..)

----------

1  :
,  ,            (
 - )   -  

  ( - ).
     ,          ,            .
         ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,        .


 , ,         ,  (   )      .

----------


## nat-ly

.      .    .             ,     .      .    .      ,      (  /, .   ..),       .   .

----------


## Fraxine

> .


      .         ,     .

----------


## gNus

,       (      14.02.09),          -   ,   ...

  , 6% ...   ,     ,

----------


## Larky

*gNus*,  ,  20.02.09?  ...

----------


## E

" "    .    ,     .      ,  .  ?

----------


## Larky

,   ...       ...

----------

> " "


?

----------


## gNus

...      ::condom::

----------


## hiker

,     .   ? :Frown:

----------


## gNus

hiker,  20.02.09    ...

       ***  ,

----------


## olga_buh

> hiker,  20.02.09    ...
> 
>        ***  ,


  .  ?  ,  , . ... :Frown:

----------


## SergeiP

.     - 
" -  XXX .  ,   **   "  ",      ,     **,    "  ".

----------


## gNus

SergeiP,      ...  ,         :Frown:

----------


## .

*gNus*, ,        ,              ?

----------


## SergeiP

, **     ,      -   -  "  ".

----------

,   -       , ,    .
   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## gNus

*.*,        "  ",       ",    "  ,   ,

----------


## .

*gNus*,     ,  - -  ,        .        ,   ,    ,    ,        .   .      .     ,   -  .
 :Wink:

----------


## gNus

*.*,     ...      3...

----------


## s-book

-  ?          .  :Cool:   ,  ,    ()     ( %   )    -  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## astral

() "  "  . ,         -  .,        .  -.      .      .

----------

.       ,   .           . ,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> () "  "  .


 "  "  . 




> ,         -  .


   . 
   ?
    .         . 
    -   ,       . 
 ,                .

----------


## BorisG

> .


   .      ,      .
..    ""   ,      "" .    ...    .

----------

BorisG, "  !"
     ?       ()   .   ? ?   ? , .         "  ".

----------

-   ...
 , .  .
             ,          ,     "  ". ..   ,         .     . 1     ,   . 
:     ,   ,     - ?

----------


## Larky

> ,   ,     - ?


    ...         -   ...  -   ...

----------

> "  "  . 
>  -  ,   .   ,  .
> 
>   ,                .


          (     ,       -       ).      .

----------


## stas

> 


 ?  ?

----------


## astral

> ?  ?


 ,       ??? :Smilie:

----------

!
  6%      ..  ,      ,    .     "               ",   "   ". 

    .2.5    05.01.1998  14-,         -   ,    - .   ?

     .15.1.    . .  - 4-5 .

  ?    ,      ?
  -   ?
    ,       ?

----------


## stas

**,  :
http://forum.klerk.ru/tags.php?tag=%...%E0+%E8+%C8%CF

----------

> **,  :
> http://forum.klerk.ru/tags.php?tag=%...%E0+%E8+%C8%CF


.

----------

.    ,      .\          ,    ,   .  .     ,        ,           .

     -
"                      .                          ."

----------


## stas

**,         :Smilie:

----------

(  ,   )    .  :

"....  .. ,      06.11.08 2121-        16.01.04 1376- " ,              ".    :     .       ,             ..."

,       ,  +    .  .

----------


## SergeiP

,    ,   ,    **,     ,    .

    .          "     ",        ,     ,        ,   ?

----------

2121- 
consultant.ru/ online/ base/ ?req=doc;base=law;n=82120

----------

.
    ?

----------


## .

**,    ?    ,  ,   *SergeiP*,

----------

.        ,     ,       ,      ,     .
       ,       .

----------


## .

1376-



> 0409212
> "    
>     "
> 
>    0409212 "         " ( - )    ( )    (   1   1      )                 ,       .
>             ,    ( )        ,  ,     .
>  ,      ,        .
>   1  2  ,     ( )   .         ,       . *   .*


     06.11.2008 N 2121-  


> 1.1.5.         0409212 "         ":
>    ""   "    ";
>       ""   "    ";
> *     ;*


    ,    ,

----------

,  !       . 
!  ,     ,    .      ?        ?
      ,      ,         ..
      ..

----------

, ,        ,         . ,         ,                ?

----------


## .

.    -     :Frown:

----------


## D-M

> , ,        ,         . ,         ,                ?


 



> stas  
> ,  :
> http://forum.klerk.ru/tags.php?tag=%...%E0+%E8+%C8%CF

----------

,        ( ,  ,  )    ?

----------


## .

.          :Frown:

----------

,      ,     ?

----------


## D-M

> ?


 

 ,    ...    :Frown:

----------

> ,


  ,

----------


## .

**,         ,     ,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.
  14- 

2.14.                                              ,    7.
      0408026 ( 8).                                   .

   .

----------


## Larky

> .


... ...

----------


## .

,    .       - --      :Smilie: 
**,          ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

-,   : http://www.glavbukh.ru/news/8743
-,     , .  ,     ""   , ...        ,   . 
 -,     ,  ,   ,  /  ..,   ,          ,    .  ,, .  -     - . 
       ,     ,  /. ,   .
 ,  ,    ""       / .    ,   ,    ...

----------


## D-M

-       (  )     ()         ...

----------

"   ".       -     ,          !

.3 .23        .   ,      ,     .
    ,   ,   .   .

 ,  ,    .   .15.1 .
          4-5 . .
 .2.4. ,   .    ,     .

    .15.1     (.23.5 ).

,    .      . 
,     ?

----------


## .

-,     ,    -  .         ,     ,    .

----------

2.1. , ,     -   (  - )
    14-.

----------

...   ...     ....
   ????......    ,   ()  ???...
   ...   ...

----------


## msw

,      .
    ,      ,         /   .   .  ,   / ,   .
           ...  :Wow:

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## andryus

> -   ...  -   ...


       ,      ,    ,         ?   ,   ,    -            ?

----------


## tinkaer

*andryus*,  .    ,   -  - Z-    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   ,    -


  -     :Wink:   ,

----------


## andryus

> *andryus*,  .    ,   -  - Z-


     .              13,       ?

----------


## tinkaer

?  ,  ,   ?        - .

----------


## .

*andryus*,   .        ?    ,    ?
 ,   ?         .     -     .

----------


## stas

*andryus*,    ,      -    ,     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## andryus

,    ,   .    .      ,         ( ,    )       .   ,       ,     .     .           .     ,              .

----------


## .

*andryus*, ,        . ,       :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,              .


 ..             ?      , ?      , ,  ,    :Wink:

----------


## tinkaer

,     /.        .

----------


## andryus

> *andryus*, ,        . ,


 .    .   z-

----------


## SergeiP

> .


  -   ** ?

      ,   " ", ?  ,     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

*andryus*,         .      ,    -    ,    .
    ,       ,   .     ,        ?    ?   ?   ?

----------


## tinkaer

.       , ,         -  .   :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

...        -  .   , , ,     .    -      :Wink: 
    .       ,                .

----------


## Lessy

--                 .   2006           ,  2009      .      . ,      ,          .

----------

,      :

    .  ,  . /  .  ,      .   ,    ,  ,      , ,   ..


        ,   -   -    ,    ,   ??? 

              .
,         -    .
 .

----------


## D-M

> 




 :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=238601&page=21
       ,     .

     .

----------

,     ,            .

  ,    ,      .
 .

----------


## msw

,  .           /.       :Smilie: )))).   .          . ,      ... :Dezl:

----------

!     ,        .  ,    -. .        .      .        .  .     .   .

----------

:Frown:

----------


## .

**,  ,    ...     ,         :Frown:      ,       .    ?

----------


## stas

**,  :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=238601

----------


## Larky

> .     .


   ... " , ,   ..." () .

----------


## kasatkina-kupec

,  01.05.2009.        .      - .  .   .     .         0.

----------


## andryus

,         .       ,               .       .           ?

----------

...    

       "...,     ..."   .        ,     ,   , . -   .  ,   ,    .                /     " " :    .  ,     . 
     ,         ,     .         :           ... ,      , ..     .

----------


## stas

*andryus*,         ,      .

----------


## andryus

,       ,    ,     ?
.4, . 346.11   "   ** ,    ,           ."            ,            .   :     ,    ?

----------

,

----------


## SergeiP

> :     ,    ?


  -         ,       ( ** ).

           .

----------


## andryus

> -         ,       ( ** ).


   ?




> .


 .       ?    . ..  ,    ?   ,   ?  ....

----------


## .

.

----------


## andryus

> ,


        ,       ,                   ,     . ,        ,   .           ,        ,  ,
1.     ?
2.       (       ,     ,       )    ,        ()         Z-   ?
3.  .      .      ,         " ".                   Z-  .    ,    ""  .   ,  ,  ,     , : !
    ,       ,    ,      n- .         Z-  ,          ,      ,        .

----------

1   
2 
3   )       
)         )          

 z-   ,  ,     -   ,        54-

----------


## Larky

> ?


      :



> ,     ?
> .4, . 346.11   "    ,    , **         ."


      ,   ,  ,     ,        ,  , ,   ,    ...       ,      - ...                  ...

----------

,  ..   

    ,       ""   2009    ""  ..  . 
    ,            ..

             -
"             ,          .     ,          2009     0-00(    )
 ...

   .       2009 


      0-00   

     :


..

              ,  .           ?

----------


## Larky

> 


  ,              ,               ...  :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

> ,  .           ?



   .    . 

 ,   - "     ,  ,   ,     ,   ,   .            .           .    ".

----------

,        .  ,      .  01.05.09        0.  01.07.09      .   01.07.09    -       .

----------


## stas

-          .         :Smilie:

----------

-  ,   ?  -    -

----------


## .

**,     :Wink:      -     .  .
   ,   .

----------


## D-M

> 01.07.09    -       .



"     ,      ..." ()   :Smilie: 

     ,        ...     ?    ?   ?    ()     ...   :Wow:

----------

[QUOTE=andryus;52115030] 
 .145

     , ,,      .
   /  ,         .               ,      . (     ) .       ,            .
   ,             .                2        ,      :              (       ,     ).            .      :                .

----------

.    ,    .

----------


## .

**,            -    .

----------



----------


## veterok-veterok

banki.ru

09.04.2009 17:54

  call-         .    -  .        3,5 .       ,   .

        ,     ,          ,   .

  call-  : 8-800-555-55-50, 8 (495) 500-55-50.         .     .

  680 .
: Banki.ru

----------


## .

?   :Smilie: 
**,   -     ,    .       ,      (    100 ),       .     .      ,     !

----------


## andryus

,   ,        ,     (     ......).        ,           ,  , ,       .   ,   ,         ,    ,    ....   ,         .....,    ,             ....,

----------

!                   ,           36

----------


## .

**,      ?       ?   ?    .      .

*andryus*,       ,   ?     .

----------


## veterok-veterok

...          :Frown:          (    -           ...)
  ...  ...

----------

! 16.04.2009.       ,        , 20.04.2009.            .           ,          .          , ,      /, , /           -    ,     .         ,        /  /          / /    .       ,       ,    ,         .
:
29.04.2009    100 000 .
 ,     10 000 
    90 000  /  100 000 /    ,            ,          .
           ,    ""  ,        .
          ,       .
    ,       ,     ,    ,        08-1000  15.09.2008.        23  .

----------


## .

> -    ,     .


   .
 ,     ,       10       :Frown:

----------

> ...





> 16.04.2009.       ,


 -,  ,             - ...  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## balton

> 23  .


 :Wow:      ...   !!!!!!  :Redface:

----------


## D-M

> ,       .


    ,    .

----------

> ,        /  /          / /    .


     :        ,      ,         . , ,    ?   :Wow:

----------


## Larky

> , ,      /, , /       ...   ,     .


           ?

----------

,      ,       ,    ""

----------

> ""


,     .....   ,   /   ,      /,     ?    -    ?
  .           .

----------


## msw

> ?


 .        .      . :Big Grin:

----------


## Vedmak

> -,  ,             - ...


      .            .       ?    .   .           .
    - ,  ...   .
         .

----------


## GoldenRay

,      0?
      ?

----------

,   
  -  
 :Cool:

----------

> -


  ,  ......  :yes:

----------


## pesenka-stav

,      ,  -       ,   -    ,   -    ?

----------


## Vedmak

> ,      ,  -       ,   -    ,   -    ?


,       . " "   " ".           .   .      .

   (     )          ,     .           .   .           . ?     .    .         .

       .

----------

1-         .      .

----------

> .





> .


  :yes:

----------


## ol00

: 1.   , ,  209
2.    2009
3.-  .50
4. -
5.    , Z- .

 ,  : "  ?" ,   ?     ,

----------


## efreytor

*ol00*, ?

----------

> 1-         .      .


 ,   .   1     "",    ,   ,    .   .     .

----------


## Ego

> 1     "",    ,   ,   .   .


-       
-,      ,    ,      ?
    -  ,

----------

> ,


 :
http://www.vz.ru/economy/2009/5/27/291131.html

----------

> 


   .    .   "/91",   .      .   .  ,      ,     . ,    , "   .      ",  .   ,          ,     .  ,  .    .    ,    .

----------


## niks35

,          ,     .  ,  .    .    ,    .

----------


## kebab

.      (  ),   .      ,     . ,   .      .     ?   - ?

----------


## .

*kebab*,   7     :Frown:       ,    .
      ?   :Frown:

----------


## kebab

"

----------


## kebab

, .   ,     ,       .  ,    .  .

----------


## kalka

,       ?    ,    .   :Smilie:   ,              ,  ?

----------


## .

.



> ,              ,  ?

----------


## kalka

20  2007 . N 1843-  .2        ...    (    ).    "  "  "  "  -    ""  ?

----------


## efreytor

> **     ...   **


     ?

----------


## SergeiP

*kalka*,      .

   ,   ** .

    ,   ,  ,        .

     :

> 1843-       

         -  ,       .  ,      "  ".   "   " 1843-   .

        1843-     .      ",     ,   ...",     ,        ?  ,      -     ,      .

    .      -   (  )    -  ,     .   -  14-,      ,   .   ""    .

----------


## SergeiP

:

 ,       " "?

"   ..."   -     ", ,   ".

 14- "     ..." -   ,  "   ",   ".

 N 2121-    " "   1376- " ,    

    " ?

       -     ,       .  ,           

   0409212     
"    

    "

        ,      23.3     .

     23.1   ,   ,   -  ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## kebab

,  " ".   ,    ,-" ?"     .   "          ?".       .   "     ,   ?",,,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vedmak

> ,  " ".   ,    ,-" ?"     .   "          ?".       .   "     ,   ?",,,


        ?         .      ?

----------


## kebab

,   ,                .    -       (   ).    -  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## evgdem

,    ,   50 ,    , ,  2009          . 
   ...

----------


## .

*evgdem*,      .

----------

> [COLOR="Red"]
>    ...


    ?   ,   .  .

----------

.        (, , ).   ,           !    !!! ,   ?            . ,       .  , ,    ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ,  ,        ? ,,     .

----------


## Riffraff

,   " ", ,   .

----------

!      ( ,   . )    .           .   . .    . .    ,            .  5000  .
 ?

----------


## .

?

----------



----------


## .

,    .     
  -   02.02.2009   N 56-2806/2008




> ,       ,          .           ..   .
>          17.07.2006 N 08-17/2540 "      14.11.2001 N 1050-",             ,     ,      7    10.07.2002 N 86- "     ( )"       ,          ,          ,     .

----------

!!!    .  :   . 
  .    .  .

----------

> *kebab*,   7          ,    .
>       ?


  ....   ...   ...(((

----------


## stas

> ....   ...   ...(((


  :Smilie: .  , :       .   **  ,        - .

----------


## .

...   1400      ...  -    ,   ?    ?   :Frown:

----------

,            ,     ,  /  ,      ...

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,       ?

----------


## .



----------

> "",  "", ,           ,   ?


  :Wink:        afaik

----------

,    .
()                         .        "    " 
(   ,     :Smilie:  )

 .2   1843-  20/07/07    .

:    -    ,       ,  ?    ,          ?

----------


## Andyko

**,    ?
         ?

----------


## kebab

,      ,     ..    ,        .       .  :yes:

----------

,   .     .

  ,      ,    / -     , ..             0.00 .    ?

   .       ,    ,            : ____ / 4 ?

----------


## efreytor

.         .

----------

> .         .


  .    ,      ,          ,   . ..          .

----------


## efreytor

...



> ,


   ...     ....   !!!                .

----------


## kebab

.          .-          .   -.

----------

,   .  ,     ,  , , - .      0,2%  3,2%    .  16 !!!      50% !!!  /.
,     . , , .    -        ,      .    .  ,    .     ,      .  ,   .     -,   ,    .
     .   -.     ,  .   ?      .    ? ",       , -    " -   ?
, ,    ?       ,   ,      .

----------


## .

> 0,2%  3,2%    .


    ?          .        ,    .         :Embarrassment: 



> .   -.     ,  .   ?


    - .   ,  .     .     ?   -     ? 
,    ?    -     .      ,      ,   ?

----------

> ?          .        ,    .        
>     - .   ,  .     .     ?   -     ? 
> ,    ?    -     .      ,      ,   ?


,  3,2%    ,   2011   .   0,2%.
   -    . 50%     ,   50% .         ,    .   ,    ,     .     ?       ,  ,  .  ,  ,       - ,  , ,    -,   .         ,     .

----------


## .

> ,  3,2%    ,   2011   .


  ,   .                 .   .        2009 .       .



> 50%     ,   50% .


    ?    ,     ?     ?     ,   50/50 .       ,        - -.   50%,   -    9 ?

----------

, ,     :
  . . 10.04.07 . "      ."
 - .  04.09.08 "           ".
    . 30.05.08 "           ."
     - .

----------


## .

10.04.2007   N 65-5019/06    ,       .         . ,        ,      .           ,       16  2009 .    55-9928/2008   17  2009 .    55-16939/200



> - .  04.09.08 "           ".


   ,     , .         .      .   -    :Wink:  
    ,         .           :Frown:

----------

,  ,      .    .      ,    ,       .     ,       ,    ,         .  ,   .

----------


## kebab

http://taxhelp.ru/new/view_article.php?article_id=26614   ,

----------


## .

*kebab*,      . -,     , -,           :Frown:

----------


## kebab

()   .      :yes:

----------


## .

*kebab*,   ,             :Frown:   .
      ,       ,          .          :Frown:

----------


## alabama-32

(  )     ..( ....      ??)

 ,          79     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265333&page=79

----------

